# Full breeding setup for Dart Frogs for sale.



## matty076 (Feb 2, 2013)

Firstly i'm new to this site so sorry if i have done any wrongs by listing straight away 

Would anyone be interested in a Complete breeding set-up for Poison dart frogs.

It would include 24"x18"x18" Exo-Terra tank, All accessories, light, 2 heat mats, 2 foggers, thermometers and humidity controllers, plants etc

5 Adult dart frogs (2 azuerus, 2 auratus, 1 tinctorus oyapock), 2 newly morphed frog lets (super-blue) 5 tadpoles most way through development. 

(eggs are currently being laid anywhere from once or twice a month between 5-10 each time) although i can be every 2-3 weeks and 5-20 eggs each time depending on conditions

Exo-Terra Incubator, for the eggs and tadpoles. and probably alot more I have forgot.

Need to sell due to moving house and probably wont have the room for them, but need to ensure a proper home where they will be well looked after.

The newly morphed frog lets and the other 5 will virtually pay for everything here.

£600 for everything, Great Wyrley.

my contact details are
07584 663140 (text anytime, or phone after 3 pm every day)
or email: [email protected]

if emailing please put dart frogs in title as i get tonnes of junk everyday i don't read


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

So am I right in thinking that all these frogs are in the same setup?


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

So am I right in thinking that all these frogs are in the same setup?


----------



## matty076 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi, yes the 5 adult frogs listed are in the exo terra tank, and the 2 new morphs are in a small tank in the corner atm as they need to grow before going into the bigger tank.

They are all very happy and that is showed by how often they are breeding, the tank atm is less cluttered with plants etc, but places to dig and hide etc after i had advice about the breeding and to take out the levels i had made for them.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Gaz1987 said:


> So am I right in thinking that all these frogs are in the same setup?


Gaz you beat me to it.
I`ve reread this post several times and kept asking myself "are these frogs all in the same tank and breeding?"
Sorry if i`m getting the wrong picture here Matty.
If i`m reading all this correctly you have no chance of selling your froglets or tadpoles from that setup.
On every forum across the planet you`ll see the same thing posted.
DO NOT MIX.
You have broken that rule and have frogs in there breeding.
Nobody in the community who cares for their frogs will buy these tads/froglets off you as hybrids are the lepers of our world and are not wanted.
Again if i`m wrong I appologise.
If I am correct then i`d advise that you dispose of the tadpoles and even consider the same with your newly morphed froglets as you don`t know who the parents are.

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Buddy,you have what appears to be a problem here.all the species/morphs you are keeping together should be kept separately.your problem is exabberated by the fact that all being tinc clade they can all cross breed,ie you can't guarantee,that these kids/froglets are a pure morph, or species,if they have all been kept together.As well as the issues with frogs from different areas possibly cross contaminating each other. Although our heredity in the uk is pretty poor all dart guys try desparately to keep these morphs/ species pure.
Please don't lets these possible hybrids out into our hobby,really you need to keep them for the duration of their lives as letting them go to an unsuspecting party might cause more problems further on down the line. Please don't take this post the wrong way,I'm being very straight with you as almost every dart keeper here will tell you.We do try to keep each species morph separate as each is so stunning in it's own right

regards

Stu
Ps if i have read this wrong i also apologise I completely agree with what Mike above has also said


----------



## matty076 (Feb 2, 2013)

The 5 adult are in the same tank yes, I do know which frogs have bred, it is one arautus mated with azureus.

I have them as pets, and did not expect them to breed within the year or so i have had them.

However if it was that much of a problem for someone, I will keep hold of the new frog legs and tadpoles and someone could just have the setup and adult frogs and split them up as you see fit.

I do not keep these as some people do just to breed and only think of money, i keep them as i like them and wanted something different.

They can be mixed with each other as they are all dendrobates, but like i said i did not expect the breeding and therefore left them all together.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You just made matters worst by clearly pointing out that your froglets are 100% crosses between auratus and azureas. Nobody in their right mind will buy the froglets from you, many keepers would in fact apply pressure to you to cull them immediately. I am not going to join the lynch mob, but I am going to say that you need to stop trying to sell the froglets, these you are going to have to either keep until they (and any offspring they produce) die, or yes cull them. The adults somebody who's actually researched darts may buy to separate. It's not like there aren't 100s of posts, articles and guides on the internet stating very clearly that you shouldn't keep tinctorius, auratus or leucomelas together (or even different morphs within each) as they are all tinctorius and so will breed together, and that this a big big no no.

Oh and your froglets are NOT super blue, this is a morph of auratus. They are azureas+auratus muts and worthless.

Now I advise you duck and cover, as you are about to get flame roasted.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Don`t worry Matty nobody is having a go at you here.
We`re only trying to advise on how to deal with a problem that you have.
You will be commiting yourself to a long time with frogs you can`t sell as you`ll polute the pure lines out there.
It would be easier for you to deal with them now before they get any older.
I know it may sound harsh but sometimes it is the lesser evil.
And again i`ll repeat, we`re not having a go, only trying to help.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> Don`t worry Matty nobody is having a go at you here.
> We`re only trying to advise on how to deal with a problem that you have.
> You will be commiting yourself to a long time with frogs you can`t sell as you`ll polute the pure lines out there.
> It would be easier for you to deal with them now before they get any older.
> ...


Not yet no Mike. But that's because he's been lucky so far in who is replying. 

I think if Matty is willing to keep the offspring, and make sure he destroys any eggs that THEY produce, then there is no need to put pressure on to cull. He could instead take the ground that "it's my mess, I will take the consequences of needing to look after and feed them for their natural lives now".


----------



## matty076 (Feb 2, 2013)

The adults are all pure breeds, and if they were split up now it wouldn't be a problem anyway, being housed together for a year or so won't harm or contaminate them as you put it. 

I am not ignorant nor am i one of the people that would cross breed just to get hybrids. And i also understand about not letting the frog lets to mate with pure breeds as i know if will damage pure breeds.

I am simply selling my setup as I am moving house and don't think i will have the space, i do not wish to cause offense or get hated messages


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> It would be easier for you to deal with them now before they get any older.


 
Yes your right Ade but I also posted the above because at some point these froglets ARE going to grow and will breed and the hybrids WILL somehow get out into the community.
I certainly wouldn`t want to keep frogs for 10 or 12 years till they died just to stop them getting out.
And of course if they breed then the cycle continues.
There really is only one option here.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

matty076 said:


> I do not keep these as some people do just to breed and only think of money, i keep them as i like them and wanted something different.


I just want to respond to this.

I don't keep ANY of my frogs to breed and make money, in fact many of my collection have never bred, and probably never will.

However I still took the time to research what you should and shouldn't keep together, and still went to the time and expense of keeping species and morphs that shouldn't be bred together separate.

The argument that it's not an issue for you is contradicted by your allowing the eggs produced to even reach the tadpole stage.

Still not having a go here, just pointing this out as I feel a little affronted that you call all those who don't just pile their frogs in together as money grabbing breeders, when most of us are anything but.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

matty076 said:


> The adults are all pure breeds, and if they were split up now it wouldn't be a problem anyway, being housed together for a year or so won't harm or contaminate them as you put it.


I think you`ve read into that part wrong Matty.
We know your adults are okay.
The ONLY concern is the froglets and tads.
You kept the frogs and they bred.
You were curious as to whether or not you could raise them and you did.
You made a mistake, albeit a large one.
All thats being asked is that your rectify it, thats all.

Mike


----------



## matty076 (Feb 2, 2013)

That is fine, and i understand about cross breeds, and I did not accuse everyone on here about being money grabbing breeders, I was merely pointing out that I AM a responsible keeper, and the fact they bred, and I raise them to frog lets was due to the fact i was going to have another tank for them and not to sell. but now circumstances have changed and I may not have the space.

I will reiterate again, if someone had them, then they could split them as they saw fit, and if that person felt that strongly about the tadpoles and young frog lets then it would be up to them as to whether they cull them,
although I have raised them and would be a shame (only in terms as I wanted to keep them) then i respect your views

But if I do not sell them then I will try to make room or find room for them in the bigger 4ft tank i have and i will keep them myself.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Actually, this whole thread is useful in a way, as it clearly illustrates why mixing dart varieties is a bad idea.


----------



## calibre (Apr 13, 2012)

agreed.. an interesting read for someone who is new to the frog world like myself


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Actually, this whole thread is useful in a way, as it clearly illustrates why mixing dart varieties is a bad idea.


I was going to post something similar Ron.
Rather than rip Matty a new ass the thread could be used to highlight the errors and pitfalls to be avoided.
So some good could actually come out of this.
We just need the mods to now leave the thread in place rather than move it to the classifieds where it would have remained hidden from our view.


Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

matty076 said:


> That is fine, and i understand about cross breeds, and I did not accuse everyone on here about being money grabbing breeders, I was merely pointing out that *I AM a responsible keeper*, and the fact they bred, and I raise them to frog lets was due to the fact i was going to have another tank for them and not to sell. but now circumstances have changed and I may not have the space.
> 
> I will reiterate again, if someone had them, then they could split them as they saw fit, and if that person felt that strongly about the tadpoles and young frog lets then it would be up to them as to whether they cull them,
> although I have raised them and would be a shame (only in terms as I wanted to keep them) then i respect your views
> ...


I am sorry but I beg to differ. However you have the chance to be a responsible keeper by preventing these hybrids from reproducing either by keeping them for the rest of their natural lives or by culling. Mate you need to do the right thing for the sake of the hobby!

Adam


----------



## RubyTiger (Dec 12, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Actually, this whole thread is useful in a way, as it clearly illustrates why mixing dart varieties is a bad idea.


Agree particularly as I would bet money on there being more people out there making the same, or similar mistakes and I don't believe everyone who has darts are going to be responsible keepers.


----------

